# Ryanair Vouchers - Lead passenger name question



## Wonderwoman (2 Jul 2008)

I have been a given a Ryanair gift voucher  and I have to travel to UK soon so will try to use it.
But since it is Ryanair, I am not expecting it to be easy!  The voucher was given to me in my married name, but my passport has both my maiden and married name, double barrelled. I know it states in the Terms & Conditions of the voucher that the booking must be made with the name on the voucher as the lead passenger. 

So, do you think that if I book the flight as Ms Lynda Smith so it matches the voucher, rather than Ms Lynda Carter Smith that is on my passport, that I will have any problems checking in? Will they accept my passport? My drivers licence is still just in my maiden name, but I could change it to just my married name. But at the cost of 25euro to do this to claim my 50 euro voucher?


----------

